# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Busco proveedores de granos y/o menestras, con certificación

## emilio.agritrade

Buenas tardes, 
Nuestra empresa se dedica al acopio y exportación de granos andinos (Cañihua, Chia, Kiwicha, Quinua, etc.) y menestras (Frijol Caballero, Frijol Canario, Frijol Castilla, Pallar, etc.). 
Trabajamos con proveedores certificados, los cuales tengan el debido control y trazabilidad de toda la cadena productiva, pues nuestros clientes son muy exigentes. 
Por proceso de expansión nos encontramos en la búsqueda nuevos proveedores, los cuales reúnan los requisitos anteriormente mencionados. 
Los interesados por favor comunicarse a través de esta vía.Temas similares: Busco Proveedores/acopiadores de Granos (Frijol, Pallares, Kinua, etc) para exportación Venta de granos y menestras Busco proveedores de Paltas Organicas Proveedores de fruta, granos.... Granos y menestras

----------


## SASA

dispongo de Quinoa roja convencional 6.20Quinoa negra convencional $6.50 Fob
Quinoa blanca orgánica 6.00
Precio FOB
de igual forma 
Quinoa negra trillada 13.50
Quinoa roja trillada 12
Blanca 8.30
saludos
Sergio

----------


## asalvador

Estimado Emilio:
Buenos dias, como me contacto con ustedes?,tengo quinua blanca junin convencional de buena calidad en Trujillo.
Puedo enviar muestra. 
Atte.:
Abraham Salvador
Cel/Rpm: 949973548/*910774

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Tengo Quinua convencional, sin procesar, variedad SALCEDO-INIA, zona de Sechura-Piura. En almacen, recien cosechada 30000 kg y por cosechar otra cantidad igual.
Informacion adicional al #991222692 o a florencio.anton@faraduanas.com.pe

----------


## sierra.verde.peru

Dispongo de 4 tn de quinoa blanca variedad inia salcedo libre de pesticidas.
Información adicional: lezamaeduardo@hotmail.com

----------


## HABANTO

EN ESTOS MOMENTOS CUENTO CON 10,000.00 KG DE CHIA COMUN (NEGRA, GRIS); PARA EXPORTACION - CERO FUMIGACION - CERO RESIDUOS. LA CHIA ESTA PARA PROCESAR RECIEN COSECHADA DE CHACRA. ESTAMOS EN PANAMERICANA NORTE KM 725 ALTURA PEAJE PACANGUILLA. CELULAR 947923302 - 949423571

----------


## amaral_sl

Muy buenas tardes, tengo una buena producción de menestras para el mes de marzo 2015 en la zona norte del Peru, contacto 9969138 rpm #057976

----------


## Canela72

Tengo 20 TN de Quinua. Especificaciones:
 Quinua convencional variedad altiplano y salcedo, cosechada en Enero, en Mala.
 Precio: 5 soles por Kilo.
 Contactarse con: Sra. Silvia Garreta, cel: 966536537 y 98357466 silviaga76@hotmail.com

----------


## Valle Fresco

Buenas tardes Emilio, 
Valle Fresco S.A.C. se dedica a la producción de quinua blanca, de variedad Salcedo INIA.  Tenemos 18 TM libres de residuos de pesticidas.  Confírmanos si aun están interesados en comprar para reenviarles nuestros resultados de los análisis.  
Saludos, 
Gabriel Ferrand gabriel@vallefresco.pe

----------


## Norberto Estrada A.

Buenos dias 
Nuestra empresa Corporación Surandes sac, se dedica al acopio de granos como la quinua, kiwicha y chia, manejamos lotes orgánicos certificados asi tambien como lotes para USA y Europa, realizamos un trabajo basado en la satisfacción de nuestros clientes. Contamos en nuestros colaboradores con profesionales que verifican cada punto de la cadena de acopio manejando asi filtros de calidad que nos permiten ofrecer productos con total garantia.

----------


## Ernesto82

Hola, Tengo quinua blanca de buena calidad con certificado libre de pesticidas para exportación 
Saludos,
Ernesto Moya
rpm #942963987

----------


## FELICIANA

por favor enviarnos sus precios de compra a nuestro correo cosise_peru@hotmail.com

----------


## Norberto Estrada A.

Buenos dias 
Somos una empresa comercializadora de quinua en grano trillada y procesada, contamos ademas con cadenas productivas y tenemos controles de calidad en todos nuestros procesos. 
Con el fin de facilitarle mayor información, le agradeceria me pueda escribir al sgte correo nestrada@corporacionsurandes.com 
A la espera de sus comentarios 
Saludos

----------


## jflor7

contamos los siguientes productos: 1.- 25 toneladas de quinua roja cero pesticidas a 2.- 20 toneladas de quinua roja al barrer como pára mercado Europeo  (sin examen de residualidad) 3.- 50 toneladas de quinua blanca sin examen de residualidad para mercado nacional, Brasileño o mexicano.  4.- 120 toneladas de quinua orgánica con certificación  5.- 20 toneladas de quinua negra coito cero pesticidas a  favor indicar un correo electrónico.

----------


## Emilio diaz

Hola tu quinua roja cero pesticida necesito 40 toneladas el precio que se puede pagar 7.50 soles kilo confirmame y podemos trabajar

----------


## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Hola, tienes Quinua roja con certificado organico?
Fernando
961027798

----------


## paul1983

Estimado amigo.
Saludos cordiales.
E esta oportunidad me estoy iniciando a sembrar en la Vale Jequetepeque lo que es leguminosas. Como podría contactarme con ustedes tienen algún correo.

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Favor comunicarse al e-mail: florencio.anton@faraduanas.com.pe
Saludos.

----------


## Rosa Lourdes

Buenos días, cuento con quinua orgánica certificada de la zona Alto andina de Andahuaylas Apurimac, en stock 30 toneladas, si desea más o información me contactar al teléfono 955537272 o al correo Marcovelasquezc@yahoo.es

----------


## Hernan Oscco

Buenas tardes, contare con quinua blanca organica quisiera saber si trabajan con ese produccto

----------

